# Short cut faces ... looking for suggestions



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does your baby have a short cut in the face? If so, can you post a pic?

Since I had to cut the rest of Poppy down for the summer, I am thinking of cutting his face down too ... as I think it will help me keep it cleaner while he finishes teething.

Only one question ... will his face hair grow back as quick as his leg hair?

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Did you see these photos? I think Tweety has such an adorable little shorter haircut, it's really cute.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105688-my-3-gals-entering-teens.html

In my experience, the face hair seems to take the longest to grow out compared to the body/leg hair. Bisou was completely shaved down last August and it took at least 5 months to have a top knot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Check out Archie and Abbey's faces in my siggy picture. After having them short, I'd never want them long again....this is just too easy to deal with. :thumbsup:


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

puppy cuts are adorable. But there is something to be said for the long silky look too...is it even possible for a malty not to look cute??
Whatever you choose your baby will look radiant.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora's face is cut almost just like Archie's and I really like it. I ALWAYS think "oh no it's too short" the day of the haircut and then after 2 days I love it again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jules
I think you can't go too wrong with a shorter face as long as the whole look is rounded and not pointy. The only time I was disappointed in a Maltese I knew who was gorgeous was when his face hair was cut down really close to his face and it ended up pointy and he didn't even look like a maltese. My DH couldn't figure out what it was that made him look so different but I realized. Poppy's so adorable he'll be able to pull it off a shorter face cut well. I find that Tyler's face hair grows too fast. I keep him trimmed so the hair doesn't poke into his eyes but before I know it it's grown and time for a trim.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you have a good groomer and take pictures with you....she should be able to cut the hair according to how the individual dog's hair grows. 

Abbey's hair on her muzzle grows toward her face - so it's shorter because it won't lay down right. Where Archie's grows down - his can be a bit longer. No food faces, no brushing....it's the only way to go if you ask me. 

Ava always looks messy to me....I have to re-comb her face 10 times a day!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the short face cuts on Abbey and Archie. If Pat hadn't posted, I would have suggested looking at their pictures as I think they both have adorable cuts.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Did you see these photos? I think Tweety has such an adorable little shorter haircut, it's really cute.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105688-my-3-gals-entering-teens.html
> 
> In my experience, the face hair seems to take the longest to grow out compared to the body/leg hair. Bisou was completely shaved down last August and it took at least 5 months to have a top knot.



hugs to you Bisou! :wub: thanks for making me feel good about having to cut Tweety...I was forced to cuz my mom didn't brush her too good and when I got her back she was a big Matt...I cried when I took her to get her cut down...I took her to a Korean groomer and asked for the Korean cut but with more of a bootleg look in the legs and the long ears...

it has been a few weeks and the cut is growing out nicely...the top knot on Tweet is going to take at least 6 months...:crying::crying:

Good luck Jules...can't wait to see Poppy's summer look!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how short you were thinking of going but I tend to keep Hunter's face pretty short.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestions and pictures. I love my groomer, and she is a great listener ... and will follow what I say, so I think I'll do it!!

I wasn't thinking about that I could keep his ears long .. duh! :thumbsup:

Thanks bunches!! Jules


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Did you see these photos? I think Tweety has such an adorable little shorter haircut, it's really cute.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105688-my-3-gals-entering-teens.html
> 
> In my experience, the face hair seems to take the longest to grow out compared to the body/leg hair. Bisou was completely shaved down last August and it took at least 5 months to have a top knot.


:crying:5 months? I'm so sad. I took my Sophie to the groomers for a trim and they completely chopped off the hair on her head. She looks as darling as ever but I really LOVED her top knot. Was it hard growing Bisou's out? Any advice?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I just dropped Bailey off at her groomers. I am going to try the shorter hair on the face but I am very nervous on how she is going to look. I took a picture of Abby so she could see what i wanted to try. As for her top knot we are STILL growing it out. Its been about 5 months already and we are making progress but its a slow process.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

bailey02 said:


> I just dropped Bailey off at her groomers. I am going to try the shorter hair on the face but I am very nervous on how she is going to look. I took a picture of Abby so she could see what i wanted to try. As for her top knot we are STILL growing it out. Its been about 5 months already and we are making progress but its a slow process.


Good Luck - can't wait to see how it turns out!


MomZof3 said:


> :crying:5 months? I'm so sad. I took my Sophie to the groomers for a trim and they completely chopped off the hair on her head. She looks as darling as ever but I really LOVED her top knot. Was it hard growing Bisou's out? Any advice?


Hunter's topknot took me almost a year to get the little hairs between his eyes to where I wanted them to be but the rest of it grew pretty quickly. He loves to rub his head on towels and rugs so we were always fighting broken hairs - others might know how to better deal with this but I didn't really care since a little clip kept them out of his eyes.



nekkidfish said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions and pictures. I love my groomer, and she is a great listener ... and will follow what I say, so I think I'll do it!!
> 
> I wasn't thinking about that I could keep his ears long .. duh! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks bunches!! Jules


Jules - you can do whatever you want with Poppy's hair - that's what I love about it, there are no rules!!!!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well baileys new short face hair cut is adorable....and so much easier to clean... I think will be keeping this look for a while i will post a pic when i can figure out how..lol


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax has a somewhat short face. I like the length of his 

(You can see it in my siggie pic)

Edit: Noticed you can't see it that well. Here's a couple better ones:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Also thanks to the a-team for letting me use a picture of abby
my groomer asked if she could keep the picture just in case anyone else asked for a short face haircut


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

MandyMc65 said:


> Jax has a somewhat short face. I like the length of his
> 
> (You can see it in my siggie pic)
> 
> ...


 
WOW, Jax's cut is very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> Also thanks to the a-team for letting me use a picture of abby
> my groomer asked if she could keep the picture just in case anyone else asked for a short face haircut


 
Did you post pics of your pup in the new cut? Did I miss it?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyMc65 said:


> Jax has a somewhat short face. I like the length of his
> 
> (You can see it in my siggie pic)
> 
> ...


 
oh my gosh Jax is adorable:wub::wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Jax is adorable:wub::wub:


Aww thanks! :blush: I think so too :wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Nope have not yet... Still trying to figure how to post a pic


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

bailey02 said:


> Also thanks to the a-team for letting me use a picture of abby
> my groomer asked if she could keep the picture just in case anyone else asked for a short face haircut


You're welcome!!! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*trying to post bailey pic*

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

it worked finally


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Very nice. I personally prefer the shorter face. I think my girls look like they have beards when their hair gets long. I also am not a fan of top knots. This is my Lily, keeping the hair short also bring out her eyelashes which are GORGEOUS.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The length that the muzzle hair can be is has to do with the way the dog's hair grows. I'm thinging Baily's hair grows like Abbey's....toward the eyes and face....thus better shorter. It looks good! If this isn't exactly how you want it...it'll happen in time...lkeep working with you groomer....I think she looks great!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*bailey*



The A Team said:


> The length that the muzzle hair can be is has to do with the way the dog's hair grows. I'm thinging Baily's hair grows like Abbey's....toward the eyes and face....thus better shorter. It looks good! If this isn't exactly how you want it...it'll happen in time...lkeep working with you groomer....I think she looks great!!!!!! :aktion033:


Your right Bailey' face hair does grow like Abby's thats why I choose her picture:thumbsup: I am satisfied with the way it came out I think my groomer did a good job considering all i had was a picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033:Yay!!! succes!!! :chili:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS!!!! :thumbsup: You will enjoy having the shorter chin hair too (less mess from eating)


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*bailey*



maltlovereileen said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! :thumbsup: You will enjoy having the shorter chin hair too (less mess from eating)


YOUR RIGHT I ALREADY DO:thumbsup:


----------

